# Matching names for a pair of bearded dragons



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 16, 2008)

Im getting a pair of bearded dragons, in my family naming an animal is very important.
I was thinking Camo and Rifle, I want to go with some sort of theme, that one was an army theme, but any new theme ideas will be appreciated.


----------



## mebebrian (Nov 16, 2008)

Do you know what sex they are?


----------



## shane14 (Nov 16, 2008)

lynrd and skynd


----------



## mebebrian (Nov 16, 2008)

Some baby names sites have a search function where you can search for name meanings, type in Dragon and all the names that mean Dragon in all the languages from around the world will pop up, its pretty cool. Or if one is a bit cheeky type in cheeky and so on....


----------



## Helikaon (Nov 16, 2008)

lol my 4 male beardies, go by the names

mugotu
zoolander- (because when i got him he had a head tilt and couldnt turn left.) all better now.
Hansel
and 
last but not least deraleek


----------



## LadySnake (Nov 16, 2008)

My beardie girls are Bubble and Squeak. My bob tails are named after gangsters - Bonnie and Clyde and Al Capone.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 16, 2008)

Gin and Tonic. Rum and Coke. Scotch and Rocks. Southern and Comfort.


----------



## Hetty (Nov 16, 2008)

Arthur and Martha


----------



## TURBO8 (Nov 16, 2008)

Love the zoolander themed names 



Helikaon said:


> lol my 4 male beardies, go by the names
> 
> mugotu
> zoolander- (because when i got him he had a head tilt and couldnt turn left.) all better now.
> ...


----------



## JasonL (Nov 16, 2008)

Paris and Skank?


----------



## atrax (Nov 16, 2008)

*Dragons*

I use the names of famous dragons,

Trogdor
Norbit
Puff
Spyro
Tripod (not a dragon name but we bought him with a front leg missing from the shoulder)


----------



## Dave (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm getting my pair of red dragons this week...

There going to be called

Pyro
Flame/amber not sure on those yet..


----------



## mckellar007 (Nov 16, 2008)

LadySnake said:


> My beardie girls are Bubble and Squeak.


 

thats the names of my dragons.... male and female though....:?


----------



## mcmuffin125 (Nov 16, 2008)

how bout yoda and vador lol or pinky and the brain or tom and jerry or mivky and miny or i dunno him and her


----------



## Nagraj (Nov 16, 2008)

Bob


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Nov 16, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Paris and Skank?



LOL AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA thats great.


----------



## Bonustokin (Nov 17, 2008)

Huff and Puff


----------



## Rocky (Nov 17, 2008)

Harold and Kumor, Lad and Lass. Bro and Hoe,


----------



## Viaaf (Nov 17, 2008)

*Bob?*

I didn't understand that one until I realized it could be the regular name, Bob, for one, and for the other you could spell it backwards. That way you could keep track which is which!

(hate me for what I am)


----------



## Jungletrans (Nov 17, 2008)

Frick and Frack .


----------



## Azzajay77 (Nov 17, 2008)

ying and yang. ford and holden - although the one you name holden might be slow and break down a lot :lol: um squish and squash. i also like tyro and dexter nothing to do with each other just cool names. i was gonna call mine dexter but didn't use it because i'm not confident i have a male as mine is only 3 weeks old.

have gone with prezli instead.


----------



## tamaree (Nov 17, 2008)

our pythons names ,,, licorice and trouser,,,,


----------



## gravitation (Nov 17, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Paris and Skank?



Hahaha.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 17, 2008)

mebebrian said:


> Do you know what sex they are?


 
One will be male and the other female.


----------



## Renagade (Nov 18, 2008)

mine are called IKE and TINA because he is a bit rough with her.


----------



## TRIMACO (Nov 18, 2008)

The mum of my two's name is Turnip so in sticking with the food idea we went Chilli and Bazel. Our other ideas were spud and pumpkin, tada and salad, steak and veg.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 18, 2008)

army style names ......mess tent and slop jar ????


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 18, 2008)

Good Ideas everyone!


----------

